# 350Z Front End Conversion



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

We know, that not everybody accept this kind of upgrades, but anyways we decided to share it with you guys.

FRONT END CONVERSION

It looks to be popular in Japan, as recently we met some crazy conversions. Like Nissan Silvia S15 with a BMW 3 E46 face conversion, Nissan Y33 with Mercedes face etc.
We have couple of complete conversion body kits for 350Z by Duraflex that don't require much modifications. 
What are your thoughts? + / -

Check the whole list of body kits for 350Z here: http://www.carid.com/nissan-350z-body-kits/
Duraflex® - GT-R Body Kit


VIS Racing® - Z34 Conversion Kit (to 370Z)


Duraflex® - DB7 Look Body Kit (Aston martin DB7 style)


----------

